# new external transcend 1TB HD



## sggupta95 (Jan 17, 2013)

hey guys.i am currently planning to buy a 1TB USB 3.0 drive in around a month.i prefer one which does not require external power.i have shortlisted some transcend and toshiba drives:

1.transcend storejet 25m3 1TB:

Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Transcend: Flipkart.com

Transcend StoreJet 25M3 1 TB 2.5 Inch Ext. HDD USB 3.0 Price in India, Buy Best Transcend 1 TB Portable Hard Disk Online - Infibeam.com

2.transcend storejet 25h3p:

Transcend StoreJet 25H3P USB 3.0 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Transcend: Flipkart.com

Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 1 TB 2.5 Inch Ext. HDD USB 3.0 Price in India, Buy Best Transcend 1 TB Portable Hard Disk Online - Infibeam.com

there is not much difference in the above 2 drives,exept their colour and their outer shell.25m3 has an outer rubber shell,and 25h3p has a silicone one.though i don't know if that causes any difference.

i selected these drives as both of them have good build quality.

there's also toshiba canvio and WD Passport.but i think i prefer the transcend drives,but i'm just making sure i'm making the correct decision.
feel free to post your views on my selection,or if you think there is a better product out there


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

Transcend 25M3 looks good, prices are lower than this-

Seagate Backup Plus 1TB Hard Drive - Buy External Hard Drives Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal

and the reviews are also good.

a friend of mine bought the same seagate for 5195 in december 2012 and now in one month the prices have gone up by 400 rupees. u cant really take the prices for granted, they get down or up any time


----------



## sggupta95 (Jan 18, 2013)

well,i can't decide between 25m3 and 25h3p.their prices are roughly the same,depending on which site you take.
the only other alternative i'm thinking is toshiba canvio,but i can't fing any good reviews of it.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

both the transcends are same i guess, but looks wise i find 25m3 better


----------

